# NAD - Reinhardt 18 - Love it!



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Just got my used Reinhardt 18 head that Bob went through for me. I have only played it with my strat with Tom Short vintage pickups, but man what a great amp. Plenty loud for sure...not a bedroom amp, but I have a Ho Attenuator that allows me to crank this bad boy of an amp and it sounds great.

Going through my 2x12 with Weber greenbacks and using a Beano Boost there is loads of gain in this amp. I cannot imagine using more drive or gain pedals with the 18 unless you wanted a really heavy/death metal tone. Just get an attenuator, maybe a treble boost or low gain OD and let the 18 do its thing. I cannot wait to try it with my LP (once I get it back). I have tried all kinds of Marshall type amps (Roccaforte, Wallace, Retro King, Morgan, plus others) and for me mostly playing at home, this 18 is the best. Even with the attenuator I still prefer a lower wattage amp to the 50 watters that I have had. I don't know why, but I do.

I also want to mention how wonderful Bob has been to deal with. I bought this amp used, but Bob did not care. I had the amp sent to Bob to have a look over and add his vintage/modern switch and both he and Sue treated me like I bought the amp directly from him. They also had no problem shipping to me in Canada with USPS. 

I have owned a JKC33 and Jester and these were also really nice amps, but so many people have said that there is really something special about the 18 and I 100% agree.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Bob is a great guy and that is a killer amp, congratulations.

Got a Christmas card from him and Sue, how many builders do you know who do that ???


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Bob is a great guy and that is a killer amp, congratulations.
> 
> Got a Christmas card from him and Sue, how many builders do you know who do that ???


That raises the bar, that's awesome!


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Yup. I've been wanting a Marshall-esque 18 or 30 watter and I've narrowed it down to the Reinhardt 18 or 30, Suhr Badger and possibly Bogner Duende or Shiva. Do you think there's enough clean/clean,slight hair headroom to gig on the Reinhardt 18?


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I dont know really as I dont gig. I think if you wanted loud cleans on the 18 you would have to mic it up. Go read up about this on the gear page. I have seen several people asking about this. You can also email Bob Reinhardt and ask for his thoughts. He will get back to you for sure and is the nicest guy to deal with.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Sounds like a great amp and guy to deal with, pictures?


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I traded it to Rideski a while back. He is currently selling it in the emporium so you can see pics there.


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

Bob and Sue are class acts for sure. I took delivery of my new Ampzilla head in Hooligan Green (as Bob calls it!) a couple weeks back, along with a 112 ovesized cab. Goes great with mu Sultan head !


















Keith


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats wild, man


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

If they play as good as they look you have a serious winner!


----------

